# Wedding with crop bodies, help with rentals.



## Synomis192 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, my group and I have a wedding to shoot in two weeks. My girlfriend and my friend will be the photographer. They aren't well equipped though. They'll be running with a Canon 500D and 600D. I understand the the low light will be a struggle for us. Luckily for us, the ceremony and the reception will take place outdoors. I'm just hoping that the weather permits to use low ISO. The wedding will be at around 8:00am and the reception will be at like 12:00pm What I'm suggesting we do is have the main photographer carry an UWA and a Telephoto. He is in charge of getting the shots of the Bride and Groom mainly. My girlfriend will be the pickup photographer, getting shots that my friend might miss.

The main photographer has a Sigma 10-20 for UWA so we plan on renting a Canon 70-200 f/4 
My girlfriend needs a normal-tele zoom so should I rent a Canon 17-55mm or the Canon 24-105mm

Also, we aren't really prepared but were doing this as a favor for a close relative and we aren't really getting financially aids. It's just nice to have some great photos for our portfolio.


----------



## koolman (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

I've shot daytime events with a 550d. A few suggestions:

The UWA is nice but the 17 on the 17-55 should be enough.

I would get the 17-55 and a 35mm f/2 - GREAT little bright lens for shooting events no flash.

make sure to have a grip - or plenty of extra batteries.


----------



## Vossie (Apr 8, 2013)

Why not use your 5D and 1Dmk2? Or is your sig out of date?

Do you have flashguns? If not, you may want to rent a few of those + a 50mm will work well as a portait on crop)


----------



## Synomis192 (Apr 8, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Why not use your 5D and 1Dmk2? Or is your sig out of date?
> 
> Do you have flashguns? If not, you may want to rent a few of those + a 50mm will work well as a portait on crop)



I'm doing the videography not the photography haha

My friend doesn't want to use my bodies because he wants to be able to put all the good ones that he took in his personal portfolio. Weird but he doesn't want to get his clients hopes up by using a body that he doesn't have. Its his personal preference. My girlfriend wants to use mine 5Dc but she's worried about the weight affecting her through the whole event.


----------



## rolsskk (Apr 8, 2013)

Synomis192 said:


> Well, my group and I have a wedding to shoot in two weeks. My girlfriend and my friend will be the photographer. They aren't well equipped though. They'll be running with a Canon 500D and 600D. I understand the the low light will be a struggle for us. Luckily for us, the ceremony and the reception will take place outdoors. I'm just hoping that the weather permits to use low ISO. The wedding will be at around 8:00am and the reception will be at like 12:00pm What I'm suggesting we do is have the main photographer carry an UWA and a Telephoto. He is in charge of getting the shots of the Bride and Groom mainly. My girlfriend will be the pickup photographer, getting shots that my friend might miss.
> 
> The main photographer has a Sigma 10-20 for UWA so we plan on renting a Canon 70-200 f/4
> My girlfriend needs a normal-tele zoom so should I rent a Canon 17-55mm or the Canon 24-105mm
> ...



If you're going to rent a 70-200, don't get the f4, go for the f2.8, the sharpness is amazing. You also may want to consider renting an L Prime, as they also produce good results.



Synomis192 said:


> My friend doesn't want to use my bodies because he wants to be able to put all the good ones that he took in his personal portfolio. Weird but he doesn't want to get his clients hopes up by using a body that he doesn't have. Its his personal preference.


Yet he wants to use a rented lens?


----------



## Synomis192 (Apr 8, 2013)

rolsskk said:


> If you're going to rent a 70-200, don't get the f4, go for the f2.8, the sharpness is amazing. You also may want to consider renting an L Prime, as they also produce good results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if we go for the f/2.8 should we get the non-IS or the IS version?

Lenses aren't a big deal for him. He can rent all the lenses he wants. It's the body that he really wants to wait for. He will not shoot with a FF camera until he has his own. He's set on that ideology. I've tried telling him that 5Dc's aren't that expensive.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 8, 2013)

Synomis192 said:


> So if we go for the f/2.8 should we get the non-IS or the IS version?
> 
> Lenses aren't a big deal for him. He can rent all the lenses he wants. It's the body that he really wants to wait for. He will not shoot with a FF camera until he has his own. He's set on that ideology. I've tried telling him that 5Dc's aren't that expensive.



70-200L f/2.8L IS II. IS is handy for portraiture in bad light at the longer focal lengths.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 9, 2013)

The EF-S 17-55 2.8 is a great lens and along with a 70-200 should be all you need for the wedding. A faster prime would also be nice, maybe the 35mm 1.4 or 2.0 which are "normal" on a crop body.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 9, 2013)

Synomis192 said:


> rolsskk said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to rent a 70-200, don't get the f4, go for the f2.8, the sharpness is amazing. You also may want to consider renting an L Prime, as they also produce good results.
> ...



http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/cameras


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd be wary of using a rental lens on camera bodies that do not have AFMA. He might very well not discover that his images are slightly out of focus until its too late, and he likely won't have enough time to test and exchange a lens if it does not focus perfectly.
He should rent a camera with AFMA if he wants to use a wide aperture lens.

As others have noted, outdoor light can be gruesome deep shadows, over exposed highlights, etc. Absolutely have him rent or borrow a external set of flashes and reflectors. They will do far more than renting a lens and the AF risks that brings.


----------



## Synomis192 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As others have noted, outdoor light can be gruesome deep shadows, over exposed highlights, etc. Absolutely have him rent or borrow a external set of flashes and reflectors. They will do far more than renting a lens and the AF risks that brings.



What kind of external flashes are you suggesting? We have two speedlight 580exII and two 430exII. Is there anything else flash wise that we need? I think we also might use some wireless triggers but I don't know how they're going to use it outdoors.


----------

